
NPM event-stream hack – can we be smarter next time? - bykhun
https://medium.com/@caffeinum/maintaining-security-while-juggling-burning-dependencies-a401759c840e
======
bykhun
Looking for a way we should build crypto wallets if we want to make them
really secure.

------
ohld
Why I can't use wallets like Trust wallet?

~~~
bykhun
The app's always connected to the network. There are many attack vectors which
cannot be predicted. Vulnerable dependencies are only one of them, we should
try to see the bigger picture.

